# Plumbing in a Rocket Evo 2. Successfully.



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

Just plumbed in a Rocket Evo 2 recently bought from the forums. I had no inclination to have a plumbed-in machine when I bought the thing but hey, it's still kind-of lockdown and ONE HUNDRED AND EIGHTEEN FUCKING DEGREES OUTSIDE so why not spend time moving heavy kitchen and laundry appliances around and testing the limits of my patience?

Connecting to the water supply was by far the most complicated task thus far of owning the Rocket, mainly because (i) I hate anything to do with plumbing and (ii) the connection on the back of the Rocket is 1/8" BSP which doesn't appear to be common. So here's a recap in case it helps anyone else in the future. Photos at the end.

Final point: we have softened water already, otherwise I might have considered installing a water filter somewhere along the way.

*STARTING OFF*

The Evo 2 comes supplied with a long braided silver hose with 1/8" BSP connections. It's a good quality hose to match the good quality Rocket. However, I'd decided that I was going to plumb it off the dishwasher so needed to extend the connection in some way. Why the dishwasher? Because it's used much less often than the washing machine and because the connection is much easier to reach.

Obviously I am stubborn enough not to call in a plumber to do this despite (i) above, given that it seemed just a matter of finding the right bits. So I spent a lot of time watching videos (not very helpful), browsing suppliers (a bit of a minefield unless you know what you're doing from the start), reading threads (sort of helpful), and determining what was needed.

Eventually, I worked out the following series of connections, from the typical washing machine / dishwasher 3/4" connector into the back of the Evo 2.

The connections go: 
Dishwasher 3/4" connector ==> 
3/4" to 1/4" push-fit adapter (screws onto above) ==> 
1/4" tubing (push-fit into adapter) ==> 
1/4" to 1/8" John Guest adapter (tube push-fits into adapter) ==> 
Rocket 1/8" BSP hose that came with the machine (screws onto other end of adapter - screw in *very* firmly) ==> 
Hose connector on back of Rocket machine (Rocket hose screws into this - again, *very* firmly)

See photos below for a bit more clarity here.

*THE BITS*
So here's what I bought to make this happen:

1. Washing machine Y-splitter, all 3/4" connectors. 3/4" BSP is the standard washing machine / dishwasher pipe thread size. The splitters are found at Screwfix, Toolstation, Amazon, etc. 
https://www.screwfix.com/p/washing-machine-y-piece/81000 (pretty basic, no on/off valve)
https://www.toolstation.com/washing-machine-y-piece/p81426 (ditto)
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Washing-Machine-Splitter-Additional-Washer/dp/B077HS87LT/ (bought but leaked - many alternatives on amazon)

2. 3/4" to 1/4" push-fit adapter. This screws onto one part of the Y-splitter above. 
https://www.aquacure.co.uk/dm-fit-female-adaptor-14-pf-x-34-bsp-afab-0409f

3. 3m of 1/4" John Guest tubing. I could have managed with 2m but always good to have more and not need. 
https://www.aquacure.co.uk/john-guest-lldpe-tubing-14-red-by-the-metre

4. 1/4" to 1/8" BSP John Guest push-fit straight adaptor to attach to the Rocket hose. 
https://www.aquacure.co.uk/john-guest-straight-adaptor-14-push-fit-x-18-bspt-pi010801s

5. Push-fit / John Guest stuff is amazing.

*CONNECTING*

To start with, I made connecting as simple as possible, bringing the tubing out from the splitter and over the counter-top to the Rocket, just to make the inevitable explosion of water from each and every connection slightly easier to catch and clean up. Everything was tightened. The correct prayers and sacrifices made to the correct fates.

The Evo had been turned off a while and was cool (no idea if necessary but eh). I emptied the water tank. Switched the switch behind the tank to the tap rather than the tank. I made sure all the connections were tight. Then I turned on the water, expecting a spurt of water here, there, or here and there. Towels and inventive curse words were ready - see (i) above. But there was nothing but the brief sound of water flowing up the pipe and then... nothing. Silence. But a good, content kind of silence, not a you-think-you've-done-this-but-there's-a-quiet-leak-you'll-never-know-about-until-it's-done-thousands-of-pounds-of-damage kind of silence. The Evo remained quietly on the counter, looking satisfied.

So I turned on the machine, expecting a spurt, leaks, cursing, etc etc. Again nothing. The Evo warmed up as normal. Still no leaks. So after half an hour when all was up to temperature I threw caution to the (very very warm) wind and said let's do this thing. Reader, I pulled a shot. And

IT WORKED

Not only that but

IT WORKED WITHOUT ANY SIGN OF LEAKING OR UNTOWARD NOISES

And not only that but

IT WAS QUITE TASTY TOO.

*MAKING IT ALL JUST RIGHT*

So having established all was good and having failed to keep the attention of any of the children with a recap and tour of my engineering magnificence, it was time to tidy things up. So:

+ I disconnected the tubing from the dishwasher push-fit adapter (did I mention the push-fit stuff is amazing?). I even remembered to turn off the valve on the pipe so there was only a tiny spurt of water from the disconnected tube that I even had a towel at the ready to catch. GO ME

+ I drilled a small hole at the back of the counter-top behind the machine (making sure my wife was not in the house or in danger of returning within at least an hour). I used, first, a number six wood drill bit (because I didn't have any bigger wood bit and because the counter-top is some kind of covered wood) and, second, a number eight masonry drill bit just to expand the hole a teeny bit so the red tubing would easily fit through. Having inspected, I reckon the number six bit would probably have been enough alone. Who knew.

+ I threaded the tubing back down the hole and reconnected to the dishwasher push-fit adapter. One click, done.

+ I tidied up all the tubes and hoses and cables at the back of the Evo so nothing was on show

+ I turned everything back on (water, machine, etc)

+ I pulled another shot

+ Again, IT WORKED. I was quietly amazed.

*PHOTOS*

Then I realised I should have taken photos along the way so I pulled out the dishwasher once more and did what I could. Bow down to my labelling prowess.

































Questions, comments, feedback, happy to hear...

Join me tomorrow for a thread entitled "HELP WATER LEAKING EVERYWHERE DOES ANYONE HAVE A SPARE PAIR OF WELLIES?"


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

I love stuff like this, so fair fukcs to you for doing it.

Also, kudos for the effort on the thread and photos.

I think you did a great job.

Comments?

Well, I personally wouldn't have used a plastic y fitting. I would have turned the water off at the inlet under the sink and fitted a compression tee or manifold and then valved each connection off the manifold. Not that you've done it bad, but it's handy to have a valve on each supply should you need to do any maintenance in the future.

Aside from that, if you can, put a coil of the tubing on the machine side so that you won't risk damage should you or the boss pull it out for cleaning.

Nice machine btw.

Oh, and I like the humour :classic_laugh:


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

Blue_Cafe said:


> and then valved each connection off the manifold


 The first Y splitter I tried was valved but it leaked so I took the chance on the cheapo plastic one from Toolstation. Now that I know this all works nicely, I might look at a better solution in that area - like you say, future maintenance would be much easier and the connection more reliable.


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

And I just posted this in a different thread but will add here in case it helps future ppl:

I bought a replacement black drain tray / bucket from BB (mine was broken when I bought the machine used), attached the waste hose that came with the machine, drilled (another, larger) hole in the counter, routed the waste hose through the hole and down the dishwasher drain pipe, and all is good. I was a bit concerned about blockages given the squidgy nature of the hose and the metre or so of roughly horizontal travel before the hose goes down the hole but siphoning is a wonderful concept.

Now I'm plumbed for the incoming and outgoing. It's a delight not to have to bother about either - wipe down the drip tray once a day and that's that. 👍🐶


----------



## buc395 (Feb 7, 2014)

Great set. Thanks for sharing


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Great write up and pictures, I so need to do this on R58, got filter and everything to do it as well. Do you not need an inline filter? I could not see you had used one.


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

lee1980 said:


> Do you not need an inline filter? I could not see you had used one.


 We had a water softener already installed for the whole house so no need for anything machine-specific. There are one or two write-ups here where people have added in filters when they plumb in machines (don't think they were rockets but same principle applies).


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Ahh I see, no need then, I have bought the filter and head thing for it but think gone to large and won't be able to fit it all next to dish washer easily. Last thing I needed was a counter to see how many litres roughly gone through filter!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I remember plumbing in the Speedster when I go that some years ago. Thought I could plumb off the same line as the dishwasher using a Y splitter then discovered the thread was different. Ended up cutting through the mains water pipe to the tap and fitting a compression T piece, plus pressure regulating valve (Honeywell one from Screwfix. Tried the other one and it wasn't as good). Also fitted a shut-off valve before the water filter. Ended up with a constant drip so had a plumber check it and nip everything up.

@higbertdid you fit a pressure regulating valve, or did you not need one? My old Speedster had line pressure pre-infusion and my mains is quite high so needed to drop it down to regulate it to 2 1/2 to 3 bar. Also have you plumbed in the waste pipe? If you do then make sure it's before the water trap as you'll get pongs coming up through the drip tray.. Something I have to sort out..

I remember in my ex's house when she had a kitchen fitted, I placed two double electrical back-boxes at worktop height (one on top of the other) so one was worktop height and the other was underneath with the middle bit cut out. When not in use a blanking plate could be screwed onto the top one so it looked nice. I used it to plug in my grinder and La Pavoni under the counter so the wiring was neat. with a blanking plate with two holes cut in and rubber grommets fitted. My idea was to future proof the kitchen for a plumb in job. Anyway, that went tits up and now in my house if I want a dirty great hole in my worktop for pipes etc, then I'm going to have one lol.


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

Rhys said:


> @higbertdid you fit a pressure regulating valve, or did you not need one? My old Speedster had line pressure pre-infusion and my mains is quite high so needed to drop it down to regulate it to 2 1/2 to 3 bar. Also have you plumbed in the waste pipe? If you do then make sure it's before the water trap as you'll get pongs coming up through the drip tray.. Something I have to sort out..


 I did not fit a valve. I'm not sure how to check the line pressure unless it's just to look at the gauge when nothing is flowing, in which case it seems to sit at about 2 bar.

I would go check but right now it's not working from the line. It's happened a few times now but when it gets hot, something happens and though the pump is firing, there's an additional noise and the water isn't flowing through. So for today I'm back to the reservoir and I'll have a better look over the weekend.

Waste pipe is plumbed in and just heads straight down the washing machine waste outlet so before the water trap beneath the sink. I'd claim forethought on that one but hadn't even thought about it... 😉


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

I was completely off on the line pressure. I fixed the issue with the solenoid, or think I did, and the line pressure sits slightly above 1 bar when idle.


----------

